# AKC Lab Pups



## silencer (May 12, 2010)

Glad to announce I will be having another litter of pups that will be born the first part of November. Sire is Auggies Jump N' Run Jeter.. He has an awesome pedigree and is an awesome waterfowl and upland dog. The Dam is Cooter's Black Quack Stacker Koa. She is a die hard hunt all day retrieving machine. Her pedigree is also stacked with all time greats. The last litter out of this same breeding have turned out amazing. I have had the chance to hunt with some of the pups and I am very impressed. Take a look at my blog page auggiesjeter.blogspot.com for more info on the pedigree, pics, and health clearances. 500.00 for a male and 550.00 for a female. Reserve a pup by putting a 100.00 deposit down. Pups will be ready for your home just in time for Christmas! (The picture of the puppies is from their last litter) Contact Brady 8013694220 for more info


----------

